# Walther pps!



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey, anybody else seen this. I will for sure get one.

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r88/stupidman_01/pps-left-s_Small.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r88/stupidman_01/pps-left-m_Small.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r88/stupidman_01/IWA2007136_Small.jpg

http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r88/stupidman_01/IWA2007133_Small.jpg


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep! There was a thread here about it a day or two ago. Some like it like me and some hated it. Go figure...


----------

